# CCRPC Sermon - June 18, 2006



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 17, 2006)

The site says that the sermon was not recorded due to technical difficulties.

Will this be re-recorded later to complete the series?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 19, 2006)

.


----------

